# ظهرت قناة البشارة  المسيحيه AlBasharah



## جورج مايكل (17 سبتمبر 2008)

باسم المسيح الهى
ظهرت قناة البشارة AlBasharah على القمر يوروبيرد 9 الذي يقع في المدار على 

الدرجة 9 شرقا و ذلك على التردد 11843 عمودي 27500

موقع القناه على الانترنت
http://www.albisharah.tv/


----------



## جورج مايكل (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه القناه تعمل فى خط قناة الحياة
ولا تعمل اليوم كله ولكن لها ساعات محدده فى النهار والليل 
وهى تبث برامج مباشرة وتتلقى اتصالات من المشاهدين 
نرجو ان تستمتعوا بها


----------



## SALVATION (18 سبتمبر 2008)

_ربنا يذيد ويبارك
مشكوووووووووووووور​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

خبر راااااااااائع 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا ​


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا افتتاح قنوات دينيه مسيحيه*
*شكرا على الخبر*​


----------



## lostman1 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أتمنى أن تبث على هوت بيرد 6  لانه مشاهد

هذا القمر لا يشاهده أحد


----------



## amad_almalk (20 سبتمبر 2008)

رسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي القناه الجديده دي​


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

حلووووووو كتير
ميرسي الك اخي عالخبرية


----------



## Kiril (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اليورو بيرد ده هو هو الهوت بيرد و لا غيره؟


----------



## lostman1 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> اليورو بيرد ده هو هو الهوت بيرد و لا غيره؟



لا دا قمر بعد هوت بيرد و هو مجهول حالياً .. نرجو أن يبثوا على هوت بيرد ..

.


----------



## Scofield (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*القمر يورو بيرد قبل القمر هوت بيرد وهو يقع على 9 درجة شرقا وهو بين النايل سات و الهوتبيرد*
*وبالنسبة لقناة الحياة فظهرت على اقمار تصل بثها لاسترالية و الجزر المجاورة على القمر optus d2 *
*12519 عامودى 22500 *


----------



## farokhorany (28 أغسطس 2010)

هذه القناة في منتهى الروعة بصراحة كلش حلوة

احبائي اريد ترددها على قمرين نايل سات وهوتبيرد

ممكن تعطونا تردد قناة البشارة على تردد القمر نايل سات او هوتبيرد؟؟؟ ارجوا تعاونكم معي وشكرا لكم ...


----------



## MAJI (28 أغسطس 2010)

يارب لتنتشر بشارتك في كل مكان وعبر كل وسيلة
ليعرفك الذي يجهلك ويأتي الى حضيرتك
ونكون كلنا رعية واحدة لراعي واحد 
امين
شكرا على الخبر
والرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكــــرا

  خبر جميل جدا

سلام الرب يســـوع

​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 أغسطس 2010)

مرسى على الخبر المفرح 

وعقبال ما تبث على النايل سات ​


----------

